# Granite Chief 2009 Sattelrohrdurchmesser



## haardakiri (21. Oktober 2012)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser das 2009 GC hat? Mit meinem krummen Blick könnten es 30,9 oder auch 31,6 sein.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (26. Oktober 2012)

haardakiri schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser das 2009 GC hat? Mit meinem krummen Blick könnten es 30,9 oder auch 31,6 sein.


 
Hallo haardakiri,

das Maß ist 31,6 mm.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

